# English as a Second Language (ESL)



## Meredith_R

Could you please tell me what the French equivalent of "English as a Second language classes" is? It is found in the following context "You will also find English as a Second language classes listed here" Thanks.

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one.
This thread is about translating ESL (English as taught to non-anglophones in anglophone countries/situations).
It is not about the study of English a foreign language (e.g., children in France who take an English class at school)


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Meredith, I think you need to clarify the context if you want us to be able to help in a better way.


----------



## Gil

http://info.london.on.ca/list.asp?pathid=817


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Gil, thanks for the link : Everything is crystal clear now. What is meant by "English as a second language classes" here is "cours d'anglais pour non-anglophones".


----------



## anangelaway

Gil said:
			
		

> http://info.london.on.ca/list.asp?pathid=817


 
ESL - Instruction in the English language is offered to individuals whose first language *is other* than English.

Bonjour Gil! I see clearly now...  Merci Gil! Au revoir Gil!


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

maybe on third ( fourth ?) thoughts, even better than "cours d'anglais pour non-anglophones", "*cours d'anglais pour personnes dont l'anglais n'est pas la langue maternelle*", a bit long, I must admit, especially if you have to add "nouvellement implantés à London".


----------



## Chatterbox

Bonjour tout le mode!

Je me demande comment on dirait "English as a second language" en francais parce que j'essaie d'ecrire "I took a course called "introduction to teaching english as a second language"


En ce moment:
j’ai pris une cours qui s’appelle « Introduction à l’enseignement d’anglais comme deuxième langue. » '
 
Mais je pense que c'est peut-etre un peu bizarre, non? Si on pouvait m'aider, ce serait super! Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Lezert

deuxième langue.  est parfait
mais
Introduction à l’enseignement *de l’*anglais comme deuxième langue.


----------



## Herve62

Salut
je dirais en bon français :
"Introduction à l'enseignement de l'anglais en tant que seconde langue"
Hervé


----------



## shibuya

Bonjour!

Ne serait-ce pas plutôt
 "introduction à l'enseignement de l'anglais comme langue étrangère"
pour 
"introduction to teaching english as a second language"


----------



## LaurentK

Pour finir d'explorer toutes les combinaisons, je propose, et c'est probablement ce qu'on entendrait dire le plus fréquemment dans une conversation ou à l'écrit,
_introduction à l'enseignement de l'anglais comme seconde langue.
_


----------



## Chatterbox

Merci Beaucoup A Tous!


----------



## pieanne

Il me semble que "deuxième langue" est plus approprié, parce que rien n'empêche qu'on en apprenne une troisième, quatrième, etc...


----------



## LaurentK

pieanne said:


> Il me semble que "deuxième langue" est plus approprié, parce que rien n'empêche qu'on en apprenne une troisième, quatrième, etc...



Ce premier et ce deuxième lien te donnent raison et moi avec, pieanne. Cependant il me semble que l'usage choisirait _seconde_ dans ce cas précis... peut-être un "réflexe coué" pour n'avoir pas à affronter une troisième langue!


----------



## pieanne

Lol!

En Belgique, j'ai toujours dit "deuxième langue"... Mais bon... Tant pis!


----------



## little_sunset_dolphin

Bonjour!
How would you translate the program available in schools (in Alberta for example) called English as a Second Language?

I would call it Anglais Langue Seconde, and I believe I have heard that somewhere. However I need it for my CV so I would like it to be as correct as possible. Is Anglais Langue Seconde acceptable, even if there are other possibilities? I am also thinking it is that because at my university, the french immersion courses are called Français Langue Seconde.


----------



## Schopenhauer

On dit:
Anglais Seconde Langue


----------



## Alou

Au Québec, les cours de ce type s'appellent _Anglais, langue seconde _et _Français, langue seconde

_Ce sont les codes ministériels. Tu pourrais assurément trouver sur le site du Ministère de l'éducation de l'Alberta le terme exact pour ton cours


----------



## Joho123456

l'anglais comme une langue secondaire? Help, please.


----------



## Kakikako

anglais deuxième langue


----------



## Joho123456

I mean ESL. as of teaching English as a Second language.


----------



## Kakikako

In that case;

L'anglais langue étrangère


----------



## joaopaolo

Kakikako said:


> In that case;
> 
> L'anglais langue étrangère



..or anglais langue seconde.

As in English, some people say ESL (second language) and others say EFL (foreign language).


----------



## Lillet

I am looking for a position in France teaching English as a second language. People have suggested I refer to my profession as
1. J'enseigne l'Anglais comme une deuxieme langue
2. J'enseigne l'Anglais comme une seconde langue
3. Je suis une professeur d'Anglais etranger.
4. etc.
Is there a preferred way?
Merci pour m'aider.
Lillet
New member


----------



## la grive solitaire

Hello Lillet and welcome 

Another suggestion: _Je suis professeur d'anglais langue seconde_

but let's see what native speakers suggest...


----------



## pointvirgule

la grive solitaire said:


> _Je suis professeur d'anglais langue seconde_


----------



## Nanon

Bonsoir,

Dans la pratique, l'anglais langue étrangère et l'anglais langue seconde se rejoignent souvent. Voir ce site, par exemple.
Mais la langue seconde / second language peut être aussi la langue d'intégration dans le pays d'accueil pour les immigrés, ou la langue de scolarisation pour leurs enfants.
Pour ma part, j'ai été modestement professeur de français _langue étrangère_ (et non langue seconde, selon la définition précédente) parce que j'enseignais le français dans un pays et pour un public non-francophones. Une distinction semblable prévaut entre ESL et EFL.
Est-ce parce qu'au Canada l'anglais et le français ont tous deux le statut de langue officielle que l'on ne parle à leur sujet que de langues secondes, et non de langues étrangères ? Je suppose que c'est l'explication.

Une autre formulation est encore possible, et utilisée : français, anglais... pour étudiants étrangers.

Long story short... To Lillet: _je suis professeur d'anglais langue étrangère _(just a suggestion), but since you are applying for a position in France, _je suis professeur d'anglais_ should suffice .


----------



## pointvirgule

Nanon said:


> Est-ce parce qu'au Canada l'anglais et le français ont tous deux le statut de langue officielle que l'on ne parle à leur sujet que de langues secondes, et non de langues étrangères ? Je suppose que c'est l'explication.


Exact.  Mais dans la mesure où l'anglais n'est pas la langue « première » d'un pays, le terme _langue seconde_ peut convenir n'importe où, il me semble.



Nanon said:


> Long story short... To Lillet: _je suis professeur d'anglais langue étrangère _(just a suggestion), but since you are applying for a position in France, _je suis professeur d'anglais_ should suffice.


Cela me paraît raisonnable.


----------



## Nanon

pointvirgule said:


> Exact.  Mais dans la mesure où l'anglais n'est pas la langue « première » d'un pays, le terme _langue seconde_ peut convenir n'importe où, il me semble.



Oui et non car tout le monde ne tombe pas d'accord là-dessus, justement.
En anglais :


> *EFL* = English as a Foreign Language (Studying English in non-English-speaking countries)
> *ESL* = English as a Second Language (Studying English as a non-native speaker in a country where English is spoken. Depending on where you are from, the term ESL may be more inclusive and includes EFL. For some people the reverse seems to be true.)


Source

En France, l'usage de _langue seconde_ est devenu spécifique (du moins en ce qui concerne le français et... le jargon des spécialistes en didactique des langues) :


> L’éducation nationale définit le  français langue seconde comme la langue qui, en France, permet à l’élève  d’accéder à une qualification.


Source

C'est sur la base de la fréquence d'utilisation _en France_, et de cet usage particulier de _langue seconde_, que je me permets de suggérer _anglais langue étrangère_ ou _anglais _tout court à Lillet qui cherche un poste en France .


----------

